# My dear GA16DE doin' 8s on 0 to 100km/h run



## fanl (Jun 24, 2004)

YouTube - Nissan Sentra 1.6 0-100 timing - light mods
sweet sweet car.


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

what sizes of tyres are you using?


----------



## fanl (Jun 24, 2004)

13" wheels, 175mm wide and 122mm of high. (13" 175/70)

Theese tires sux, doesn't grip.


----------

